
Apple: Mac Users Should Get Antivirus Software - soundsop
http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/
======
jrnkntl
I don't get that this is newsworthy. In 2002 apple was already recommending
anti-virus software: <http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50569>

~~~
josefresco
From the article "In a technical note quietly published to its support site on
Nov. 21"

So I would assume there was no recommendation before for OSX, as your link is
for OS9.

~~~
Maktab
That's what the WaPo assumed as well, but they were wrong:
<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1147>

------
makecheck
I've used Macs for over 20 years and I have never, ever had a virus.

The anti-virus software itself, ironically, has caused more problems for me. I
uninstalled McAfee VirusScan within a month after I could no longer stand the
drain on system performance.

On Mac OS X, there are a couple things I do to improve security:

\- I run as a normal user, so that I always see (rare) prompts if admin
privilege is being requested.

\- I am extremely skeptical of software installers that "require" privilege. I
usually decide to bail on them.

